# Hamm/Houten june 2010



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

for those that have asked we have now sorted the trip for the double show, Again we have tables and traders passes for Houten and early entry tickets for Hamm, Pm me for the full details


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Are we going to Houten aswell then? the tickets we've booked for Hamm in June, do they include houten?

Whats the full details of the trip? what day do we leave, and come back, how long do we have at the show etc..


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Only one of the buses is doing the double show with hotel, gonna be a great trip


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Only one of the buses is doing the double show with hotel, gonna be a great trip


Which one? how much more is it than our tickets? 

And hotel etc. everything is included?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

GothGirl said:


> Which one? how much more is it than our tickets?
> 
> And hotel etc. everything is included?


£90 and the hotel with breakfast is €45 each,


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> £90 and the hotel with breakfast is €45 each,


is that £45 each person or each room?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats per person, this is the hotel 
_Carlton President Utrecht - Netherlands on Hotels.nl_


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Think we'll pass on that then, but is everything going ok for Hamm? Both the cheques have cleared out of our accounts, when do you want the next one for?

Whereabouts in manchester is the pick up, and what time? How long do we have inside Hamm the show? I.e what time do we get there, and what time should we be back on the coach?

Where will our poly boxes be going? are you allocating seats or are they going on our knees or what?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

GothGirl said:


> Think we'll pass on that then, but is everything going ok for Hamm? Both the cheques have cleared out of our accounts, when do you want the next one for? the final payment needs to reach us by mid may
> 
> Whereabouts in manchester is the pick up, manchester uniteds ground at old trafford
> and what time? How long do we have inside Hamm the show?9 hrs
> ...


----------

